

Show HN: My first eBook.. Lean Prototyping and User Testing - msencenb
https://gumroad.com/l/leanprototyping

======
msencenb
Still figuring out gumroad a bit. Since HN has been an source of continued
pleasure for me over the years here is a link for early adopters:

[https://gum.co/leanprototyping/earlyadopters](https://gum.co/leanprototyping/earlyadopters)

Would love everyone's feedback and impressions.

